# Heameroids...



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

does anyone else get these from heavy lifting??

I never used to but the last 3 months i have and they have got progressively worse and are really bad now so im booking into the docs soon, tried the suppositories, creams and not helped at all. Think they may need to be cut off and im dreading going and spreading my cheaks to a doctor lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

No thank god but I know how painful it can be so hope all goes well!


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

There is a similarity between doing a BM and doing some heavy lifting! 

Haemorrhoids are very, very common.

Hygiene is important and can help alleviate some of the symptoms. Baths are good twice/thrice a week as well. Ice cube after BM also beneficial.

I know an older gent (72 now) and his recommendation was get a bidet and push it or them back up!  As bad as this sounds it is possible but best to wine N dine yourself before attempting this!

If your diet is good and stools are passed without straining this will help as well.

I'd have no issue showing them to the doc (provided doc was good), the issue would be what he/she suggests as in let's inject them or band them to make them shrivel and fall off etc.

Best of luck mate and do update us on what the doc says as there are defo many others out there sitting a touch uncomfortably!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Used to, but it's backed off i guess it's because i've sorted out my diet.

Do you have much lactose at all, that always sets me off.

These will help calm them down, i had a perianal hematoma a while back, WAS NOT FUN.

http://www.sunfloweronline.co.uk/product.php/201/horse-chestnut---butcher-s-broom-complex


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got one! The cnuts had a band round it and still not died! They won't operate on them straight away, more likely tell you to stop lifting!

You sure it's the lifting? They are very common and usually caused by diet and straining to poop! Not nice though, I had loads of bleeding before and had a sigmoidoscopy but it was just the one causing it. Mine only flare up if I have hard stools due to lack of veg/fibre or multiple voids when I eat sonething that plays me up. I can go purple in the face and bust capiliaries above my eyes lifting and it doesn't play my farmer giles up though. Weird.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank fcuk I'm not alone. Cheers keiron for bringing this up!

I THINK mine r from the lifting.

The last month or so, gunna try cream etc before bendin over for my doctor (she's pretty hot)

Only flare up after I took a dump.

Ended up using cotton wool to wipe the pain is terrible


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

The Jeremy Kyle I have hammers!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't wipe, just hop in the bath and give em a blast with the hand shower!

Having the docs poking around up there is the worst bit, lay on your side please sir, yes drop your draws too and breath in....

Not nice at all.

The dentist is a piece of p1ss after that!

Best to get them checked out though.

One of my mates reckons he can just push his "back in"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the replies. Im going to do the dreaded thing and have to bend over for the doctor. They are agony today and bleeding really bad, to the point its dripping!!! Wiping is agony and so is sitting down. Mine are external ones on the actual ring piece and there feels like there are about 5 of them, maybe they arnt heamoroids?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i get the odd special visitor on my ditching hatch lol.....tuck it back in with a cherry glowingpoker yourself bro


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i get the odd special visitor on my ditching hatch lol.....tuck it back in with a cherry glowingpoker yourself bro


LOL, they arnt hanging from inside, just dotted around everywhere round the ring piece. I though they could be genital warts (disgusting i know) but i have been with same partner for near 3 years, she doesnt have owt so i cant have caught them from anyone. Only thing i did do was use a towel at a friend of a friends house and apparantly he has stuff like that, remember wiping my ringer but conciously thinking fcuk wiping my knob with it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

first and only time I'm e vr gna lookl at my bunghole. Worst thing I've ever seen.

Doc will say... Change diet, stop lifting.

I'm goin later this week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> first and only time I'm e vr gna lookl at my bunghole. Worst thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Doc will say... Change diet, stop lifting.
> 
> I'm goin later this week.


and what if we say, diets staying the same and im not stopping lifting??

Cant just put up with them they are honestly agony.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

docs told me plenty of times for diff reasons, change diet .

:thumbdown:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> docs told me plenty of times for diff reasons, change diet .
> 
> :thumbdown:


fcuking useless, why the hell do we pay national insurance!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

get a pic up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> get a pic up


I may do mate, pretty embarassing.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

If it's external then it is a perianal hematoma, painful little sods aren't they.

Anyway fraid docs will do nowt, just throw some anusol your way and tell you to man up.

In fairness they can only drain them within the first few hours, after which you're stuck with them till they calm down.

Those tablets i posted above really help, trust me on this i suffered as well.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I may do mate, pretty embarassing.


its all about breaking new ground on here - if you bend over and take a good well lit shot of your @rsehole - they'll all be at it.

I just hope the forum queens see it as a cold medical piece of detached clinical study and dont go pulling the head off over your ring piece....but this thought should not put you off.

you know i have access to the best medical advice so just take the fuking pic and i'll have it looked at for you....and dont fuking pm it or the first thing i'll do is post it lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm not going to be impressed and we'll be asking searching questions if you have penis warts on your ****ter though....i'd be wondering how they got there


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Anyway fraid docs will do nowt, just throw some anusol your way and tell you to man up.


Sig material!

I've had them for years on and off. brought on unsurprisngly by squatting.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i'm not going to be impressed and we'll be asking searching questions if you have penis warts on your ****ter though....i'd be wondering how they got there


That towel excuse is pretty lame


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smh I saw the title and still clicked on it...while having my goat stew rice and peas!!! What the **** is wrong wit me???!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

emeritus said:


> Smh I saw the title and still clicked on it...while having my goat stew rice and peas!!! What the **** is wrong wit me???!!


i dont know - who the fuk eats goats


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i dont know - who the fuk fuks goats


Fixed

You should try it, i mean try eating goat not f*ckin it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the help, ill buy some of them tablets asap 

dont think i can bring myself to post a pic, rather let the doc have a look i think but if he brings out the lube im fcuking out of there or going down for assault!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

no pics keiron .please lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> no pics keiron .please lol


ha haa - reverse phychology you filthy qeen lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dont care what uriel says NO PICS

NO PICS

NO PICS

NO PICS

!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

too late



heeeeerrrreeee3esssss jjjoooooohhhhhnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyy

View attachment 70224


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

AH SH!!!!!!!!T .

Ive got one of them on my eye


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

glad I ain't got any, only get a sore ass from too many shakes haha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have internal piles that swell when I go the loo, the have been bleeding a lot recently, and the toilet can look like a bloodbath.

I was losing blood a while ago, and ended up Anemic. Think I may be bit at the moment.


----------



## hdave (Jun 4, 2010)

Try taking a couple of Psyllium Husks capsules every time you eat and get plenty of liquids in you, they will help ease he bowel movements.

They'll toughen up and the pain will mostly go, as long as you keep on top of your diet they won't cause too much bother after a while.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. And for the record that isnt my a$$hole lol.

I have loads not just one, and they are all bunched together. I hope its heamoroids and nothing else! they bleed an awful lot.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Stop fretttin pal

All they r are blood vessels. Fkin painfull batsard blood vessels


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Stop having rough anal too x


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I got them bad when I started lifting heavy as well. If I apply Sudocrem morning and night it calms it down to the point I can forget about them.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

get some cortisone cream from the doc and about twenty boxes of All bran to soften you up for a while enjoy.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Twisted said:


> get some cortisone cream from the doc and about twenty boxes of All bran to soften you up for a while enjoy.


kellogs or any brand?..................


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

suppositories are good 4 piles rather thn the cream


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

BBK said:


> kellogs or any brand?..................


 :confused1: Eat more bran, fruit, vegetables, and whole grains.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

BBK said:


> kellogs or any brand?..................


Kellogs all the way will move anything down there


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dr gonzo said:


> :confused1: Eat more bran, fruit, vegetables, and whole grains.


ACTUALLY wasn't being serious................ :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope you get this sorted supa

they are a pain in the ar£e


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> I hope you get this sorted supa
> 
> they are a pain in the ar£e


HAHA, not half mate. they have stopped bleeding now and dont hurt when i wip ebut i suspect this is because i havnt trained for 10 days apart from yesterday so they have gone down. Ill keep with the suppositories and cream and see what happens.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Also try beetroot juice and honey.

Tastes like utter sh!te but helped me.


----------

